# How much life left, should house inspection fail this roof?



## godwei123 (8 mo ago)

House inspection thinks nothing to be concerned, just normal wear and tear. They only said roof was 11 to 16 years old, nothing else. No leaking. One roofer pointed to the exposed fiberglass on the shingle edges and said this was material defect and he would have failed it had he was the inspector. He didn't think I need to replace it right now, but will most likely do in 3 to 5 years. BTW, the exposed fibers shingles only exists on the south side of the roof where there is direct sunlight arond noon. Maybe 30 to 40 percent of the shingles on that side are like what's shown in the pictures on the south side. All the rest on the south side and other sides look fine.roughly speaking, there might be around 15 percent or less of all shingles like this. You can only notice the exposed fiber glasses from 5 feet away on a sunny day. It's not noticeable if not sunny. Another roofer tends to think no big concerns, should be able to last another 10 years. This is a 30 year Tamko shingle installed in 2009 summer. I was hoping the roof could last another 10 years.
Any professional idea? Many thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

5 years easy and 10 is possible IMO.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Tamko is a low grade budget shingle. 

however you're roof is absolutely good for another 5-8 years


----------



## EcoShieldRoofs (7 mo ago)

Aggergate looks in good shape. Edge wearing of the shingle is normal. This happens. The field areas are in great shape. Alll things perfect for the next 10 years without any storms, heavy rains, winds, hail, etc  youll have a decade or more on shingle.


----------

